# Met our new puppy today!!



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all, I posted few weeks ago asking for information regarding breeders in Georgia (my screen name was different then...I forgot that a/c password, so had to open a new a/c). We met the breeder and the mom and dad back in December and the puppies were born the very next day. Now they are 5 weeks old and we went to see them today. We wanted a boy and since the litter had 4 girls and one boy, we kind of thought he would be the one. When we went to meet them, he was the first one to walk up to us and licked/smelled my fingers and came to me. He was wagging his tail for whole hour we were there. But when the breeder came and joined, he did not want to stay with me and wanted to be with her. Is this a good thing ? 
And also I noticed the minute she called him he turned and came to her...but wouldn't do that for me...I guess this is because I'm still a stranger for him? we stayed for about an hour and towards the end he did sit with me even though the breeder was in the room. Would it be a good idea to keep meeting him in the next 6-7 weeks before we get him home for us to get used to each other? The breeder is very nice and gave me all the information like supply list, his habits etc., he is the only boy and he is the biggest of all. Oh, BTW...he is black and white like an Oreo...so my boys decided to name him Odieo hence the new screen name! I do have pictures will post them soon...

Sunita


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think he sounds great. He has just gotten used to the breeder but he was also very friendly to you. Maddie followed her breeder everywhere too. She then followed me everywhere. How exciting and I love his name. It would be fun to go visit more just to be able to see him.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum , I bet you're excited. Totally normal. so long as he approached you it shows he's not timid. Get some pictures.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been wondering which breeder you decided to go to! Can you fill us in?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum...I too had been wondering if you found someone. What breeder is your sweet boy coming from?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

*Puppy pics*

We are getting him from Windy Hill Havanese. They had 2 litters in December...ours was born on December 10th! Here are few pictures breeder sent us from last week (he was 3.5 weeks)....she posts videos on youtube too, it is nice to see puppy interact with her kids and playing.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Ah he is a cutie pie. His markings are going to look nice. I love his white on his head.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mmmm, I'm inhaling him.
Very gorgeous puppy!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Cutie! How nice to have the option of visiting before bringing him home for good. It will probably make the transition to your home a little easier if he is familiar with you.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Awesome! I just love Julie! You will have to tell her I said she was a sweetheart when you had asked in the beginning..lol! I have hung out with her at a couple shows. I will be seeing her in a few weeks at the show in Atlanta. I figured you were probably getting one from her because she has a couple litters. I saw the video of her twins playing with some of them. Anyway congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oooooh! Be still my heart!


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Wendy, yes she is such a sweet heart. I did tell her the very first time that she got recommended through the forum!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So Cute! He reminds me of Dexter when he was a little puppy! Your new life will begin soon. Stock up on patience and exercise. And know, you will probably pay more for hair supplies for your puppy than you do for yourself. One more thing.....a puppy is like getting a new baby in the house, so you will be busy and exhausted.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Linda, I hear you! I'm trying to prepare myself...the feeling is just like having a new baby....I'm excited and nervous at the same time. I have been religiously reading every single post (old and new) and all the links on this forum...I feel empowered with all the information but it is intimidating also. Oh BTW, it wouldn't hurt me to loose a pound or two with all the exercise. 

So true about hair supplies, this pic is from when he was about 3 weeks old, he is so much more fluffier now and has very thick coat.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations on your new baby soon to be. He's adorable. It's great that you get to hang out with him before he joins your family. Enjoy.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

So cute, thanks for sharing. His behavior is totally normal, the breeder is his "main human" for now, the same way you will be his main person to follow around once you have him for a little bit if you are the one that spends the most time feeding, cuddling, walking him etc.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He's adorable. I have to agree with everyone else. It would be unusual if he didn't gravitate to his breeder since she's the one he's known from the start. The fact that he spent so much time with you and was outgoing is a plus. Get ready for a fun, exciting and occasionally frustrating time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Awww, what a little pumpkin.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

How can you restrain yourself from such utter sweetness and down right good looks?

I am inhaling him too.


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

He is an absolute sweetie!! I got my Jude when he was 5 weeks old. He'll be 3 months the 17th - such a life I've had these last 9 weeks! And every moment worth it - he'll bring such joy to your life!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ldyj said:


> He is an absolute sweetie!! I got my Jude when he was 5 weeks old. He'll be 3 months the 17th - such a life I've had these last 9 weeks! And every moment worth it - he'll bring such joy to your life!


wait, WHAT??? you got him when he was 5 WEEKS old!???


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> wait, WHAT??? you got him when he was 5 WEEKS old!???


Yes - the person I got him from told me he was 8 weeks old. I questioned that because his mobility seemed very young. I took him to the vet the very next day for his shots and the vet said he couldn't give them because he was too young. He was weaned, and he was already working on going outside to wet. There were 4 siblings, and they were all adopted out at about the same time. One of them was brought back within two days of adoption because the lady who took him couldn't stand that he made "business" on her floor! The family that I got Jude from kept the one that was brought back and they send me photos every once in awhile. . . Not the best way to adopt maybe, but he's mine!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow... that is so very sad...  these babies need thier mommies!!!


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow!5 weeks? I guess that is where you can differentiate between a good breeder and bad. Mine refuses to send any puppy home before the second set of shots are done. She said earliest we can get him is at 10 weeks but she prefers 12 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

ldyj said:


> He is an absolute sweetie!! I got my Jude when he was 5 weeks old. He'll be 3 months the 17th - such a life I've had these last 9 weeks! And every moment worth it - he'll bring such joy to your life!


Well whatever the case he is yours. I saw his pictures in the other post. He is a cutie..

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

wow, 5 weeks is too early. My breeder like yours doesn't like sending them out until 12 weeks. I personally think that is too late; it's right in the middle of their fear period and sometimes some critical bonding time is missing. They are also learning some lifelong habits during that time (and potentially picking up bad habits). I think 8-10 weeks is perfect, but there are lots of competing opinions. Most people would agree that they should still be with their moms until at least 7 or 8 weeks even if weaned because they are learning a lot of social skills that only their mom and siblings can teach.

BTW your pup is gorgeous, and how nice that you do get to visit with him.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Tuss said:


> wow, 5 weeks is too early. My breeder like yours doesn't like sending them out until 12 weeks. I personally think that is too late; it's right in the middle of their fear period and sometimes some critical bonding time is missing. They are also learning some lifelong habits during that time (and potentially picking up bad habits). I think 8-10 weeks is perfect, but there are lots of competing opinions. Most people would agree that they should still be with their moms until at least 7 or 8 weeks even if weaned because they are learning a lot of social skills that only their mom and siblings can teach.
> 
> BTW your pup is gorgeous, and how nice that you do get to visit with him.


Thanks for that bit of information...we were contemplating on when to bring him home...since my husband travels I wanted to bring him when he was going to be around for at least for 2 weeks so that they could bond. My husband will be home end of February which will put us around 10 weeks for the puppy. My nanny's parents breed ****zu's and she said the same thing about bringing him home around 10 weeks...


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There is no "universal" best time. It varies with the puppy. Some are fine early. Some need to go a little later.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Odieo said:


> Thanks for that bit of information...we were contemplating on when to bring him home...since my husband travels I wanted to bring him when he was going to be around for at least for 2 weeks so that they could bond. My husband will be home end of February which will put us around 10 weeks for the puppy. My nanny's parents breed ****zu's and she said the same thing about bringing him home around 10 weeks...


I think that's a good time too. I hear its always good if they aren't going to be living with other dogs full time, to be able to spend that early time to learn some doggie behavior lessons. I've seen how much the pups are learning around that time when I go visit when my breeder has pups. She only lives 4 miles away so I go over and get my puppy fix whenever I want. Of course she hasn't had a litter in 8 mths! I think it's about time for her to have another one seeing all these cute puppy pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

Jude has been a doll! My older dogie, Dani, played with him the first day I had him, then she wouldn't have a lot to do with him after that. Guess she thought he was company and she wanted to do the polite thing. When she realized he was staying, well that's a different story! As soon as Jude turned 8 weeks old, (almost to the day!) Dani started playing with him again. They get along really well and cavort around several times a day. He follows her around in the yard, so I keep him in the house when I know she wants to do her business. He likes to use her tail for dental floss! He seems very well adjusted, plays with his toys, gets lot's of love, sleeps through the night and, for the most part if I pay attention, goes outside. The only thing that I've found a little different in his behavour is he's the first puppy I've ever seen who doesn't gobble up their food as soon as they get it. Right now, for example, he's playing with his toys and then will go in his ex-pen and eat a bit, then come out and play, go in and eat. Kinda funny to me lol!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the tail for dental floss line, it made me LOL. When Ruby was a baby she used to grab the boys' top knots and drag them around. Finally, when there was little enough hair to pull up, I had to give it up and cut the hair enough to see their eyes (sometimes). It's a lot of fun to watch them interact with each other.


----------



## ldyj (Jan 5, 2013)

I love dogs, and especially love the dogs I was blessed to have!! Karen, you are a great Humom! Thanks for all your information - appreciate it!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Your puppy is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Odieo said:


> Thanks for that bit of information...we were contemplating on when to bring him home...since my husband travels I wanted to bring him when he was going to be around for at least for 2 weeks so that they could bond. My husband will be home end of February which will put us around 10 weeks for the puppy. My nanny's parents breed ****zu's and she said the same thing about bringing him home around 10 weeks...


It's great that you can visit him before bringing him home, will make transitioning easier.

I can't remember how old Miss Yorkie was...at least 8 weeks...Bama was 9.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

ldyj said:


> Jude has been a doll! My older dogie, Dani, played with him the first day I had him, then she wouldn't have a lot to do with him after that. Guess she thought he was company and she wanted to do the polite thing. When she realized he was staying, well that's a different story! As soon as Jude turned 8 weeks old, (almost to the day!) Dani started playing with him again. They get along really well and cavort around several times a day. He follows her around in the yard, so I keep him in the house when I know she wants to do her business. He likes to use her tail for dental floss! He seems very well adjusted, plays with his toys, gets lot's of love, sleeps through the night and, for the most part if I pay attention, goes outside. The only thing that I've found a little different in his behavour is he's the first puppy I've ever seen who doesn't gobble up their food as soon as they get it. Right now, for example, he's playing with his toys and then will go in his ex-pen and eat a bit, then come out and play, go in and eat. Kinda funny to me lol!


Aww he is doing that grazing thing I've read in diet books (human ones). Bama didn't want to eat...we had to put food into her mouth poor thing. But she wasn't the healthiest back then. Now she loves to eat!


----------

